# RKS front bumper



## TxSoldier6.0 (Nov 4, 2008)

Ok SO I've looked for hours online and RKS is the only place inbound that has a aftermarket front bumper 1st is there any other aftermarket bumpers ( besides the JHP 11k body kit lol) 

2nd does the RKS lineup nice ?


----------



## 68OldGoat (Nov 23, 2009)

There aren't any other aftermarket Bumpers besides the RKS that I have found. I have also heard and the RKS site states that their product is _*not a direct replacement and might need professional body shop fitting*_ (and probably does need custom fitting). RKS Bumpers are fiberglass and not of the same material as the OE Bumper so they have a lot more flex than the OE bumper. I would suggest staying with the OE Bumper from a salvage yard, eBay reconditioned OE or you can purchase a new on from GM authorized parts outlet for about $589 + Ship .... usually online. Try; NewGMParts.com - details in attachment


----------



## TxSoldier6.0 (Nov 4, 2008)

There is another aftermarket bumper from RMR I like it but as you said about the RKS I doubt anything aftermarket is going to line up right I think I will go with the oem bumper thanks for the input


----------

